# Switchgear Installation



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like you will be having some fun:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like you will be having some fun:thumbup:


Should be a fun one :thumbsup:


Once the gear is in we will be doing all the panels and wiring for the machines.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ahhh master bundles of 4". Takes me back to.... Monday lol


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

small update, vault was set. 




















They got the hole dug inside as well


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Things are coming together to start another 4000A 3 phase service. New pole went up today, trench is started, gear and various accessories are in.
> 
> !0 4" pipes will be going into the gear. They are about to double the KUKA robot production area.
> 
> Updates will come as progress is made.


Not those disposable Masterpct plastic breakers? Bunch of recalls on those so commission with care.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Zog, thanks for the heads up. I was surprised they went with them but the guys putting them in were aware of potential issues and thoroughly placed and supported each one as best they could.

they are buried now.












Remote saw took care of the foundation.











Hoping we can start getting pipe in soon. Part of the hold up is the floor being refinished...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm curious Dubber, do you have perfectly leveled concrete to slide the buss's together, or do you use the strut 'rail method' ....?

~CS~


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I'm curious Dubber, do you have perfectly leveled concrete to slide the buss's together, or do you use the strut 'rail method' ....?
> 
> ~CS~


I'm not sure what they are doing with the concrete at this point. I wont be doing any work until the pipe is in the building. I'll ask the guys and let you know.


----------



## BLHreps (Aug 9, 2013)

What manufacture made the switchgear?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BLHreps said:


> What manufacture made the switchgear?


If they are MasterPacts the gear is Square D.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

brian john said:


> If they are MasterPacts the gear is Square D.


Correct Brian, all square D


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> If they are MasterPacts the gear is Square D.


Or Merlin Gerin


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Should be a fun one :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Once the gear is in we will be doing all the panels and wiring for the machines.



Nice, I really miss those days,,enjoy..:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Been out on another job, stopped in the other day to see how it's going

Bottom row of five getting placed









Concrete was leveled from vault to building


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Zog said:


> Or Merlin Gerin


One in the same, I have not seen new mary gerry CBs in several years


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Few more


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Few more


I recently I did 3 duct banks for three buildings and they made the cut out for the building too high. So coming out of the vault I had to 45 and then 45 again once into the building to come straight up into the switch gear, a little chipping was required because of the angle. So much work because they formed the hole so high. It's refreshing to see a clean install like yours, especially from the vault to building.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

I need to get pictures of the switch gear of the job site im at now... its ALOT


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well lets see more we like the photos.
Personally i dont care about the breakers or who makes them turn it on what id like to see is your finished switch gear in place nice job clean well layed out good planning
was it done by a cad guy iam just joking nice work . :thumbup:

Get her done so we can see that room done what the hell is taking so long !

I like the comments when someone posts a photo of there work .

They say ya i would have or should have done that you should have did this ! 

Gotta find them pictures of my last job! 

Wish i took some ill post it next week .

I cant use a camera on the job.

Put them up or you didnt do it baba.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well lets see more we like the photos.
> Personally i dont care about the breakers or who makes them turn it on what id like to see is your finished switch gear in place nice job clean well layed out good planning
> was it done by a cad guy iam just joking nice work . :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I will get more ASAP

I have been on another job for the same customer and not been able to get over and even see how it's going...

I know the gear is installed and live, and this weekend POCO was supposed to come for a shutdown to transfer to the new gear. Apparently they cancelled last minute and rescheduled for Monday.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Why the rigid sweeps?

Poco requirement?

I mean.... the vault wasn't far away.


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> Things are coming together to start another 4000A 3 phase service. New pole went up today, trench is started, gear and various accessories are in.
> 
> !0 4" pipes will be going into the gear. They are about to double the KUKA robot production area.
> 
> Updates will come as progress is made.


They are about to double the robot production,not if Arnie shows up with his minigun they won't,after all,he did say he'd be back.:laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Did my monthly Emergency light PM service so I grabbed some pics. Looks like they are in no rush to get the "room" up...

Transformer











Some feeders











Panels to the right in the pic are currently fed from gear on the other side of the wall, about 80' away. New gear will be feeding these along with new panels.












8 runs of the 4" started












They're starting to set some equipment


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

How do you plan on strapping the new 4" risers


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> How do you plan on strapping the new 4" risers


I don't plan on it, that's someone else's issue now


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> I don't plan on it, that's someone else's issue now


That's my favorite kind of issue.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> That's my favorite kind of issue.


:thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Did my monthly Emergency light PM service so I grabbed some pics. Looks like they are in no rush to get the "room" up...
> 
> Transformer
> 
> ...


Well looks good nice job ! Question do you use your phone to take pictures mine does the same thing with out a flash its the worst 

But your work looks good clean & neat i see straps there above the connectors on top of the gear .


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well looks good nice job ! Question do you use your phone to take pictures mine does the same thing with out a flash its the worst
> 
> But your work looks good clean & neat i see straps there above the connectors on top of the gear .


Yeah I just use my iPhone to snap quick pics, I use my digi cam for pics we keep.

The 4" risers are strapped they have vertical strut running up the sides, I'll get better pics this week.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

6 PM shutdown tomorrow to transfer service. Tomorrow is gonna 

I have a 7 am service call at a facility that lost half it's cameras and then need to punch in a patch panel and verify 48 data lines before the shutdown

Good night :thumbsup:


----------

